
Is Social Media The Ultimate Buzz Kill? - madmotive
http://jonathanfields.com/blog/is-social-media-the-ultimate-buzz-kill/
======
jamesbritt
'It wasn’t a money thing for the bands, but a consciousness thing. As long as
people were focused on “documenting” the experience, they couldn’t be fully
“in” the experience.'

I've noticed this about vacations. On one trip I found myself way too
preoccupied with recording images for some possible future perusal, while
missing the immediate visceral experience. And it struck me as crazy.

I do think a lot of what gets lumped into "social media" is a cult of
distraction. It seems just a wee bit self-absorbed, too, and quite unsocial.

